# Haven't posted pictures awhile! *Heavy*



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Haven't posted pictures in awhile! *Heavy**

I realized I hadn't posted any pictures here in awhile! So.. here you go!

Sako:



















Piper:

(didn't want to look at the camera, still thought it was cute haha)










Wilson:










These next ones were all kind of a test.. I took them by myself.. had to throw the ball, have the camera ready, and shoot all at the same time!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Btw - that wall behind them is 5 1/2ft. tall.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Awsome pictures!


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, amazing pictures and beautiful dogs.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool action shots! Do you use a tri-pod for those? I ask because for the life of me I can't get pics like these in focus no matter how hard I try......


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, those action shots are fantastic. I can't even throw a piece of turkey neck on the ground and hold the camera at the same time. Much less throw a ball.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Such great pictures! I LOVE the one of Sako staring intently as the ball comes toward him! They're all so gorgeous.

On a side note, I sooooo wish I had a wall around my yard. I don't just mean a privacy fence, I mean a brick wall like that. It would cost me tens of thousands though because the yard is so big but to be able to block the people out that live near me would be heaven....


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Cool action shots! Do you use a tri-pod for those? I ask because for the life of me I can't get pics like these in focus no matter how hard I try......


Nope, no tri-pod, all hand held! Practice, practice  The 50mm is great for stuff like that.



xellil said:


> Man, those action shots are fantastic. I can't even throw a piece of turkey neck on the ground and hold the camera at the same time. Much less throw a ball.


Thank you!



Donna Little said:


> Such great pictures! I LOVE the one of Sako staring intently as the ball comes toward him! They're all so gorgeous.
> 
> On a side note, I sooooo wish I had a wall around my yard. I don't just mean a privacy fence, I mean a brick wall like that. It would cost me tens of thousands though because the yard is so big but to be able to block the people out that live near me would be heaven....


Typical Sako haha.. if you have a ball in your hand, NOTHING else matters! He literally can't focus on anything else.

That's not "my" yard, actually. It's a "common area" in my neighborhood, which just so happens to be right across the street from my house! It's awesome.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Great shots and beautiful dogs!!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Neeko said:


> Great shots and beautiful dogs!!


Thank you


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I love the pics, of course! I want to smoosh Wilson.

Ok, stupid question, but I was wondering about Sako's name. Is it Say-ko, or Sock-o? LOL


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Those are great pictures. I can not believe how those bigger dogs can get such air.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I love the pics, of course! I want to smoosh Wilson.
> 
> Ok, stupid question, but I was wondering about Sako's name. Is it Say-ko, or Sock-o? LOL


Thank you!

Say-ko  He's named after the rifle brand. I say it at the end of this video:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a doofus with names. First Malia and now Sako. I've totally been reading it as Socko. LOL


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I'm a doofus with names. First Malia and now Sako. I've totally been reading it as Socko. LOL


LOL, no worries. I'd never name a dog with the word "sock" in it though :lol:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I always love to see your pictures.
Your shots are so amazing!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I always love to see your pictures.
> Your shots are so amazing!


Well thank you


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oooh, my favorite is the second one of Sako and the tennis ball. 

My other favorites were of Piper and the purple toy and all of the aerial ones of Wilson!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I'm a doofus with names. First Malia and now Sako. I've totally been reading it as Socko. LOL


Again... me too...


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

Those pictures are fabulous!!! I can't believe you did the action shots by yourself. Great job!!!!!!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Oooh, my favorite is the second one of Sako and the tennis ball.
> 
> My other favorites were of Piper and the purple toy and all of the aerial ones of Wilson!


Thanks! Wilson is such a dork.. he thinks he has no spine and just flails all over the place!



Lynn In Tenn said:


> Those pictures are fabulous!!! I can't believe you did the action shots by yourself. Great job!!!!!!


Thanks  I'm actually surprised they turned out the way they did.. was not expecting them to look even half way decent!


----------

